# UK Spouse Visa - When did you last see your sponsor?



## Br84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I'm filling in the Financial requirement form (appendix 2) and not sure what should be the answer to "When did you last see your sponsor?"  I live with my husband, so should i just leave it blank and write that "we live together" under where it asks "How do you keep in touch with your sponsor"? 

I'm panicking and excited at the same time because I'm gonna submit my application in 2 days


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Is this for FLM?


----------



## Br84 (Mar 12, 2013)

I don't think so. I live in the UAE with my husband (British citizen) and we are planning to go back to the UK and settle there permanently, so I'm supposed to complete VAF4A application form online and also VAF4A-Appendix 2 form for the Financial requirements and the question that I mentioned earlier is written in the appendix 2.


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Ah, okay.

Just say you live with him.


----------



## Br84 (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for your help


----------



## Dogwall (May 14, 2013)

I'd love to say you should answer _"Half past 7 this morning when he went off to work"_, but I don't think the UKBA have a sense of humour!


----------



## Br84 (Mar 12, 2013)

lol  can't really say that... not only we live together but also we work in same office


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Can I just ask, ill be applying once im married whilst im still there with him for a month or so and for this question...what am I meant to answer? :$ but confusing


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Anyone.??


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

If you're with him as a marriage visitor, you can't apply in the UK. Is that what you mean by being there with him for a month?


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

I meant ill be applying in india but my queiry reffers to the question asked by someone else, do you live with your partner? When was the last time you met/saw your partner, what shall i answer?


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

???? Can anyone help


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Do you live with your partner? If no, say no. If yes, say yes. When was the last time you saw your partner? If is was last month, say last month. Only you know when you last saw your partner.


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

If i last saw him today...lol then i say today? And no ill be living for him for a month so i still say no?


----------



## AmyD (Jan 12, 2013)

Where is your residence? Is it the same place as his?


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Nop i live in london and he stays in delhi


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

rkm16 said:


> I meant ill be applying in india but my queiry reffers to the question asked by someone else, do you live with your partner? When was the last time you met/saw your partner, what shall i answer?


Does the section to answer this question 'when did you last see your sponsor?' have space for sentences? If so, I would put the date you are completing the form if you as the sponsor are there in the the country with your spouse and explain that. If not, just put the date.

I am going to be completing the application just before I go to visit my husband (applicant), but if I was completing it once I got to his country, I would put whatever date it is I am completeing the form as he would be right beside me lol.


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Lol yeh i think thats what we have to do. Can you complete form before hand, isnt it done online??


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

....


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, that's what I meant sorry. I will be doing it online before I travel and book the biometrics for a date when I have landed with my husband's documents for him to submit.


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh ok thats good idea, I shall do that too


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Ok, if you do that, then you need to put the last time you were in India for the date you last saw your husband.


----------



## rkm16 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hmm i think ill just do it when im there lol might look better.


----------

